# Dubia Roach Caresheet



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Just thought I would post that I have just completed a caresheet for dubia roaches and put it on the web so it can be accessed anytime. Feel free to have a look at The Roach Farm - UK Feeder Roach Supplier and give me any feedback so I can amend if needed.


----------

